# Happy Birthday "Non Chef"



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

A very happy Birthday To My favorite "Non Chef"

All my Love
Brad


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Congratulations Non Chef! Here's to many more 

PS Did you see that Boomer is back in the Bronx!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Happy Birthday non chef. Hope you're feeling well. Make sure CC gives you a meal to remember! Have a toast for me as well!

Chrose


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

*Have a spectacular birthday!!!*


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

How funny, I was just wondering how non-chef is doing these days. Hopefully, he's completely back to normal, and having a great birthday. Yesterday was my mother's birthday. She's also not-a-chef.:lol:


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Happy Birthday to one of the greatest people around! Hope you have many more my friend.

Take care.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

yom huledet same'akh non chef!! (I think I pronounced it correctlly)

Na ta ekatostisete...


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Happy birthday NonChef! With lots of







and







and most importanly







.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Non-Chef, I wish you a wonderful birthday and a spectacular year to come!

To Athenaeus's birthday greeting I will add, "Yasher Koach"- May you go from strength to strength! :bounce:


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Almost midnight here on the East Coast, but still early enough that it's still *YOUR* day.

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: *Happy birthday, Non Chef!!!*


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Well, I'm a day late, but I hope you had a wonderful birthday Non Chef. All the best,
Jeff.


----------



## non chef (Feb 8, 2001)

Thank you for your good wishes,what a wonderful world this would be if everyone was as caring as you all are. Our wish to you all is that you have a year filled with happiness,love,good health and Peace!!!!!!!!! Mr&Ms.NonChef   :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## rachel (Oct 27, 2001)

I'm still in time (just). happy birthday non-chef, just make sure CC makes you the cake you REALLY want , and not just the one that he wants to give you!!!


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Dear non-chef, I hope you had a wonderful birthday, and lots of good surprises. I wish you many happy ones to come.
:roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

A big ole "Happy Birthday!" from here in Chicago!!


----------

